

Carrots, Sticks and Lower Premiums - donna
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/28/business/28unbox.html?ref=business

======
patio11
Every time I think of this I think "If my gym were smarter about game
mechanics and WoWed up all their participation stats I would have +5 Abs of
Steel and Epic Purple Arteries by the end of summer." (They've taken wee baby
steps: at the end of the workout the screen will say "You burned 120 calories,
which is an apple." and "Yay! You've completed your 17th Tokyo Marathon."
That's great, but I think two guys and a couple boxes of ramen could do _much_
better.)

------
d4rt
Hopefully soon we can engineer an eat watch
<http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/e4/eatwatch.html>

The rest of the Hacker's Diet is worth reading and has an excellent analytical
approach to describe the eating (inputs) and energy use / exercise (outputs)
of a simple model for your body.

------
donna
I've been brainstorming a new app idea for helping create lifestyle health
wellness changes - “pay for prevention”.

If anyone is interested in developing in this area connect up with me; I'd be
interested in hearing from you.

We are a team of two and have some prototype code. donna (at) genuus (dot) com

